# Anal Glands



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I smell it quite often, about once a week.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've had a few Goldens and never run into a problem. I smell it occasionally. I have never seen liquid. My dogs will boot scoot when they need to express, which they do outside. Have you mentioned it to your vet?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

She never scoots. 
I've mentioned it to her vet once about a year ago and they expressed them for her and said she had very little liquid in the glands. I think maybe she has too little fiber in her diet?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I have noticed if she gets a new treat or if she eats soft dog food with her kibble that it happens more often than if she were to just get pumpkin mixed in with her kibble.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I smell it from Ella every once in a while. She will either scoot or chew down there and is able to express them herself. Hadn't left any liquid or lasting odor. I give her a bit of pumpkin with her food every day.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

I expressed Sadies glands about 30 mins ago. They were full. 
Her poo has been on the softer side so perhaps that's why they were full. I have her on pumpkin and kibble now. Hopefully that'll solve things. 
I'll be donating her treats and soft dog food to the local shelter. They aren't good for her anyways!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I give Max a bit of shredded wheat with his supper - on the recommendation of our vet. He has to have his anals expressed every 6 months or so, but he's never done it himself and left a mess - that I've seen, anyway!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i haven't had to express chester's anal glands. Once in a while he will scoot on the floor but thats all.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have heard raw carrots can help because they don't really break down. I wish I knew that when hazel was alive because I took care of hers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had good luck with pumpkin+metamucil with Duke. Duke's vet said this is more of an issue when dogs have soft poos. If they have firm poos it helps to naturally express their anal glands. This actually was more of an issue with Duke until I got Charlie. Charlie naturally does the "scoot" in the yard. I think he's teaching Duke a few things because we no longer have an issue with "messiness" down there...LOL. The vet thought maybe Duke's mama never taught him to clean himself. He does now - I think he learned from Charlie LOL


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I've had good luck with pumpkin+metamucil with Duke. Duke's vet said this is more of an issue when dogs have soft poos. If they have firm poos it helps to naturally express their anal glands. This actually was more of an issue with Duke until I got Charlie. Charlie naturally does the "scoot" in the yard. I think he's teaching Duke a few things because we no longer have an issue with "messiness" down there...LOL. The vet thought maybe Duke's mama never taught him to clean himself. He does now - I think he learned from Charlie LOL



LOL what a good teacher!!!!


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Since I've posted this post, I have donated all of her canned food to the shelter and now she gets kibble with pumpkin! She's doing really well. Poo is normal and she doesn't stink as often as she did!! Today she expressed them when my sister came over (she got way too excited) what a great welcome, right?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Are your pups stools ever a dark orange color after giving pumpkin to them for a while? It has been three weeks since giving sadie pumpkin everyday and two days ago, one stool was a bright orange and this morning was a dark orange. Any ideas?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

SadiesWorld said:


> Are your pups stools ever a dark orange color after giving pumpkin to them for a while? It has been three weeks since giving sadie pumpkin everyday and two days ago, one stool was a bright orange and this morning was a dark orange. Any ideas?


Sometimes I can see the pumpkin. How much are you giving her?


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

About 3-4 tbsp a day.


----------

